# Craftsman 27” 8.5HP (536.881851) Impleller Mod



## Wxm (Nov 7, 2018)

Per recommendation of the member on this forum, I decided to give the impeller mod a try. The impeller of the blower is more than 1/8" thick. I would be a bit of challenge to drill through that. Fortunately, each of the blade has a 1/2” pre-drill hole. I am not sure what the holes were originally for, and decided to "borrow" them for the rubber mount.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Wow, you got right to work! Nicely done.


----------



## cargy2003 (Apr 6, 2015)

I have the same Craftsman machine, with the same 1/2" hole that goes through the impeller blade, as well as a backing "U" shaped stiffening gusset that is welded to the impeller blade. Both the impeller blade and attached gusset are about 1/8" thick. That is probably why you used the 1 existing drilled hole in each blade, since you would need to driil through approx 1/4" of combined thickness if you wanted to add a 2nd or 3rd hole to better support the rubber strip. This is precisely why I have held off doing the impeller mod on my machine. Do you think 1 bolt and washer will adequately hold the rubber strip to prevent it rotating away from housing? I would be really interested on your feedback when you use this mod in snow. If it is successfull, I will do the same on my machine. Hope it works - sure would be convenient not to need to drill more holes through 1/4" with very limited room.


----------



## Sid (Jan 31, 2014)

To drill the 1/4" holes in the blades, start with a 1/8" drill, it will be a lot easier. Also unless you are sure that your drill bits are sharp, use new ones. Piece of cake.
Sid


----------



## SkunkyLawnmowers (Oct 18, 2018)

I was faced with a similar problem, the supporting bar running underneath of the impeller. I decided to take my impeller off and drill on the bench, which made things so much easier and more precise. 

Here's how I did mine - 

https://www.snowblowerforum.com/for...1-honda-hss724aawd-impeller-modification.html


----------



## Wxm (Nov 7, 2018)

I used M12x25mm stainless steel bolt with a lock nut on the back, use a fender oversized washer to hold the rubber in place, I also placed a lock washer between the bolt head and the washer. I also got the relatively harder rubber, giveing the sidewall on one size, the a little lip on the other side of the impeller mounting surface, the rubber sits pretty snug. I am pretty sure I am good. Can’t wait to try it in real application. Will report back.

Just received the little 90 degree shut-off valve. Will try to add the shut off valve in the fuel line tomorrow.


----------



## Wxm (Nov 7, 2018)

SkunkyLawnmowers said:


> I was faced with a similar problem, the supporting bar running underneath of the impeller. I decided to take my impeller off and drill on the bench, which made things so much easier and more precise.
> 
> Here's how I did mine -
> 
> https://www.snowblowerforum.com/for...1-honda-hss724aawd-impeller-modification.html


If I have to drill it, I probably would take it off too. It would dfinitely be much easier to do it on a drill presss.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Use one hole with a torque but using flat bar stock to keep the rubber flat.


----------



## cargy2003 (Apr 6, 2015)

As noted above, I have the same blower and wondered if 1 bolt would be adequate to attach the rubber. I decided to try it since we were going to have snow yesterday. I did it differently than OP though, Instead of a fender washer, I used a predrilled flat bar, to more evenly distribute the clamping force of the one central bolt, along the length of the rubber strip. The rubber strips I used were 3/16" thick. The pre-existing hole in the impeller vane is 7/16" dia, so I used a 3/8" coarse thread bolt and nut, with a NordLock washer under each nut to ensure it remains tight. 
We had about 4" of wet snow yesterday. The blower easily cleared it with no issues, though I am not sure there was a significant difference in performance compared to without the rubber - maybe I should have used thicker rubber than 3/16"? However, the 3/16" rubber seems quite rigid and does not bend easily. 
The flat bar properly held the rubber strip in place, using only the 1 central bolt, so this seems to be a success. If you have a similar Craftsman 536.881851 this sure simplifies installing the impeller mod.


----------



## SkunkyLawnmowers (Oct 18, 2018)

cargy2003 said:


> ...However, the 3/16" rubber seems quite rigid and does not bend easily.


Hi, 

I had your issue on my Honda, the rubber was too rigid. I experimented with various types of rubber material before I settled on using baler belting from Tractor Supply. It's firm enough to scrape the impeller housing of snow and ice but flexible enough that it will bend slightly at the impeller end to help clean the housing. Pic below from my mod


----------



## Wxm (Nov 7, 2018)

The mod continues. My online order of the fuel line shut off switch arrived. The craftsman came with a hole designated for the switch. I guess sears cut the cost never put the valve in. 

Installing the switch is quite straight forward. The right angle switch connect right into the boytomnof the fuel tank. Pop out the plastic cover on the trim underneath the fuel tank (on the back side). That is it..


----------



## Wxm (Nov 7, 2018)

Oh, while I was putting everything back together, I happen to noticed that there was a wire came out from the engine next to the electric starter. (OK I knew about this wire when I bought the snow blower years ago, but just never gave it too much thought). Anyway, anyone know what it is. I am hoping it is the dc power source for the light. I checked the owner manual, but there is no mention of the wire. I guess I can measure the voltage the next time I fire up the machine.


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

That is a power supply. But I'm not sure if it is DC, or AC. But with 1 wire, most likely DC.


----------



## Wxm (Nov 7, 2018)

Motor City said:


> That is a power supply. But I'm not sure if it is DC, or AC. But with 1 wire, most likely DC.


Power supply for light source?


----------



## cargy2003 (Apr 6, 2015)

Yup - power supply for light. I had the same wire on my similar machine and added a headlight. Easy peasy.


----------



## Wxm (Nov 7, 2018)

cargy2003 said:


> Yup - power supply for light. I had the same wire on my similar machine and added a headlight. Easy peasy.


Great, exactly what I hope for. Do you know the voltage on it? Any recommendation of what light to get?


----------



## Wxm (Nov 7, 2018)

OK found this thread https://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/general-snowblower-discussion/6602-upgrading-your-snowblower-lights-led-lights.html on the forum. Very informative.


----------



## vinmassaro (Nov 27, 2018)

Anyone do this impeller mod and feel like they aren't able to run the machine at the speed you could before it?

I did it on my 2006 Craftsman 536.881851 and I'm wondering if the material I used adds too much weight to the impeller. I'm considering taking off two of the pieces and leaving just one to see if it makes a difference. I cut pieces off of this for the mod: https://smile.amazon.com/Oregon-73-003-Thrower-Replaces-Measures/dp/B0018TY80A?sa-no-redirect=1


----------



## NEcraftsman536 (22 d ago)

cargy2003 said:


> As noted above, I have the same blower and wondered if 1 bolt would be adequate to attach the rubber. I decided to try it since we were going to have snow yesterday. I did it differently than OP though, Instead of a fender washer, I used a predrilled flat bar, to more evenly distribute the clamping force of the one central bolt, along the length of the rubber strip. The rubber strips I used were 3/16" thick. The pre-existing hole in the impeller vane is 7/16" dia, so I used a 3/8" coarse thread bolt and nut, with a NordLock washer under each nut to ensure it remains tight.
> We had about 4" of wet snow yesterday. The blower easily cleared it with no issues, though I am not sure there was a significant difference in performance compared to without the rubber - maybe I should have used thicker rubber than 3/16"? However, the 3/16" rubber seems quite rigid and does not bend easily.
> The flat bar properly held the rubber strip in place, using only the 1 central bolt, so this seems to be a success. If you have a similar Craftsman 536.881851 this sure simplifies installing the impeller mod.


I have the same snowblower and wanted to know the dimensions you used for the metal support plate and rubber. I have access to a machine shop at my office so I can create a quick sketch and have the parts fabricated. How has the impeller mod performed? Did you change the rubber thickness or durometer?Thank you!


----------



## NEcraftsman536 (22 d ago)

Wxm said:


> OK found this thread Upgrading your snowblower lights to LED lights (Please... on the forum. Very informative.


What did you end up doing to add lights to your blower? I have the same machine and based on the research I conducted, the alternator may only output 0.5 amps, which certainly limits lighting options.


----------

